# romance, romancing, romantic



## nickel (Jan 20, 2010)

Το κλασικό λάθος στη μετάφραση του in.gr σε σχέση με το αγγλικό του πρακτορείου Reuters είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου (το έχω ήδη αναφέρει σ' αυτό το νήμα, στο #1466):

Αγγλικός τίτλος: *Love in London is as rare as finding aliens*
Ελληνικός τίτλος: *Η ρομαντική αγάπη στο Λονδίνο «είναι σπάνια όσο οι εξωγήινοι»*

Σκέφτεται (ο μεταφραστής / η μεταφράστρια) «Η αγάπη στο Λονδίνο», έπειτα «Ποια αγάπη; Έχει πολλές μορφές η αγάπη» και βάζει το «ρομαντική» μπροστά. Δεν του / της περνάει από το μυαλό ο «έρωτας».

Υπάρχουν πολλά «ρομαντική αγάπη» στο διαδίκτυο, που μάλλον μεταφράζουν το «romantic love», που καλό θα ήταν να μεταφραζόταν «ρομαντικός έρωτας» ή σκέτο «έρωτας».



................................................................................................................................
Το παραπάνω είναι μέρος μηνύματος στο γκαφολόγιο και μετά από τόσο σουξέ αυτονομείται. Ευκαιρία να λύσουμε όλα τα ρομαντικά μας προβλήματα, περιλαμβανομένου εκείνου του έρμου και ορφανού.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 20, 2010)

Γενικά, η μετάφραση του romance και του romantic love είναι πολύ προβληματική. Από δύο διαλόγους του Sex & the City:

It's only been a week and a half. Don't people date anymore? Why did I expect to sleep with him after only a week and a half? Had I become so jaded that I didn't recognize *romance* when it kissed me on the lips?

*Romance.* I tell you, it didn't even occur to me, which is so depressing.

Πώς λέμε το κορτάρισμα σε σύγχρονα Ελληνικά;

Υ.Γ. Οι ερασιτέχνες πάντως το έχουν μεταφράσει "ο ρομαντισμός" (στην ποίηση; )


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2010)

Έρωτας. Εξάλλου αγγλιστί δεν υπάρχει διάκριση μεταξύ έρωτα και αγάπης-ελληνιστί που υπάρχει, γιατί να μην το εκμεταλλευτούμε;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 20, 2010)

Θα μπορούσε να πει "ρομαντικό φλερτ", ίσως.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2010)

Ίσως, αλλά νομίζω ότι η σύναψη πολύ δύσκολα θα ακουγόταν από χείλη φυσικού ομιλητή ελληνικών, εδώ ούτε καν φλερτ σκέτο δε λέγεται πια.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 20, 2010)

Πάντως, έρωτας δεν είναι και δεν μπορούμε να το πούμε, άσε που θα αλλάζαμε ριζικά τη φύση της σχέση τους! Το ρομαντικό φλερτάκι/παιχνιδάκι είναι αυτό που ψάχνουμε, αλλά στα συγκεκριμένα παραδείγματα ίσως να χρειαζόταν να πάμε σε περίφραση ή εντελώς ελεύθερη απόδοση:

_Είχα φθαρεί τόσο πολύ που ξέχασα πώς είναι να φλερτάρεις;
Είχα ξεχάσει πώς είναι να φλερτάρεις;_


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Πάντως, έρωτας δεν είναι και δεν μπορούμε να το πούμε, άσε που θα αλλάζαμε ριζικά τη φύση της σχέση τους!


Λίγο απόλυτο είναι αυτό που λες, νομίζω. Κτγμ, πλησιάζει αρκετά.
Romance: Ardent emotional attachment or involvement between people; love: They kept the romance alive in their marriage for 35 years​http://www.answers.com/topic/romance

Και δεν το λέω τόσο επειδή επιμένω πως romance = έρωτας, αλλά επειδή _φλερτάρω_ πλέον δε λέει κανείς, εσείς το έχετε ακούσει; 
Ίσως να ταίριαζε κάτι του στυλ _Είχα χάσει το ρομαντισμό μου, δεν ήμουν πια ρομαντική_ κτλ


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 20, 2010)

Εδώ έχει αυτή τη σημασία:

v.tr. Informal 
1. To make love to; *court or woo.*
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/romance

Kαι μ' αυτό και μ' εκείνο, θυμήθηκα μια αγαπημένη ταινία των 80s: Romancing the Stone. Σύμφωνα με το imdb, "romancing the stone" είναι μια φράση που αναφέρεται στην προετοιμασία ενός πολύτιμου λίθου για να γίνει κόσμημα, αλλά οι σεναριογράφοι τη χρησιμοποίησαν στον τίτλο επειδή η ταινία αναφέρεται στην αναζήτηση ενός τεράστιου σμαραγδιού, και στο φλερτ μεταξύ των δύο πρωταγωνιστών (η πρωταγωνίστρια είναι και συγγραφέας ρομαντικών μυθιστορημάτων).


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> v.tr. Informal
> 1. To make love to; *court or woo.*


Άσχετο, αλλά το θυμήθηκα και δεν άντεξα. Από το _Friends_: 
*Ross*: Anyway, y'know, I figured after work I'd go pick up a bottle of wine, go over there and, uh, try to woo her.
*Chandler*: Hey, y'know what you should do? You should take her back to the 1890's, when that phrase was last used. ​


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 20, 2010)

Μα στο Sex & the City δεν χρησιμοποιεί τη λέξη woo, αλλά romance.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2010)

Αμβρόσιε,


Palavra said:


> *Άσχετο*, αλλά το θυμήθηκα και δεν άντεξα. Από το _Friends_:


----------



## Marinos (Jan 20, 2010)

Φλερτ θα έλεγα το woo. Το romance ίσως αποδίδεται με το «ειδύλλιο», τι λέτε;


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> [...]
> Kαι μ' αυτό και μ' εκείνο, θυμήθηκα μια αγαπημένη ταινία των 80s: Romancing the Stone. Σύμφωνα με το imdb, "romancing the stone" είναι μια φράση που αναφέρεται στην προετοιμασία ενός πολύτιμου λίθου για να γίνει κόσμημα, αλλά οι σεναριογράφοι τη χρησιμοποίησαν στον τίτλο επειδή η ταινία αναφέρεται στην αναζήτηση ενός τεράστιου σμαραγδιού, και στο φλερτ μεταξύ των δύο πρωταγωνιστών (η πρωταγωνίστρια είναι και συγγραφέας ρομαντικών μυθιστορημάτων).


 
Ο τίτλος είχε μεταφραστεί "Κυνηγώντας το πράσινο διαμάντι".


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 20, 2010)

Classic!


----------



## Marinos (Jan 20, 2010)

Τι μου θύμισες τώρα...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2010)

Σκεπτόμενη πάντα σε πλαίσια Sex and the City, δηλαδή της 30άρας-40άρας ανύπαντρης γυναίκας που μένει και εργάζεται σε μια μεγαλούπολη, και του λεξιλογίου της γενιάς της (αντρώνε και γυναικώνε), συνεχίζω να διαφωνώ με _ειδύλλια_ και _φλερτ_. Στην Ελλάδα δεν ακούγονται αυτές οι λέξεις πια, παρά μόνο σε λογοτεχνικό συγκείμενο.
Αν, τώρα, μετακομίσουμε προς τα εκεί, οκ, ταιριάζουν καλύτερα.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 20, 2010)

Ας δούμε λίγο το συγκείμενο:
Η Κάρι βγαίνει με ένα τύπο, με τον οποίο δεν έχουνε κάνει ακόμα τίποτα. Μετά από απανωτά ραντεβού, σεξ... γιοκ! Μόνο φιλάκια στην πόρτα. Όταν κάποια στιγμή τον ρωτάει γιατί έτσι, παίρνει αυτή την απάντηση:

_- My new thing is, I want to try and sleep with somebody I care about. I really think that I can care about you. It's only been a week and a half. Don't people date anymore?

- Why did I expect to sleep with him after only a week and a half? Had I become so jaded that I didn't recognize romance when it kissed me on the lips? Modern women need a cheat-sheet to remind us romance isn't dead.

Romance. I tell you, it didn't even occur to me, which is so depressing. Is that what 13 years of dating in Manhattan does to a woman?_

Το ειδύλλιο και ο έρωτας έρχονται μετά. Γι' αυτό επιμένω ότι η λέξη που ψάχνουμε είναι το ψηστήρι, αλλά στο πιο ρομαντικό του.


----------



## nickel (Jan 20, 2010)

Στα κλισέ που θα πρέπει να μεταφράσουμε προτού κλείσει το νήμα:

_*I need some romance in my life.*_

Που δεν αναφέρεται στο ρομάντζο που ήταν Ρομάντσο (μα δείτε εξώφυλλα προ τριακονταετίας, να κάνετε καινούργιο συκώτι).


Προσθήκη:
Και τώρα που είδα το του Αμβρόσιου, μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε και το «αίσθημα».


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> [...]
> Το ειδύλλιο και ο έρωτας έρχονται μετά. Γι' αυτό επιμένω ότι η λέξη που ψάχνουμε είναι το ψηστήρι, αλλά στο πιο ρομαντικό του.


 
Ίνα πληρωθεί το ρηθέν: ο έρωτας περνάει πρώτα απ' το στομάχι. ;)



nickel said:


> [...]
> Που δεν αναφέρεται στο ρομάντζο που ήταν Ρομάντσο (μα δείτε εξώφυλλα προ τριακονταετίας, να κάνετε καινούργιο συκώτι).


 
Λεζάντα: the evolution of woman. 

Και ναι, στο συγκεκριμένο - για να μην πω με τη συγκεκριμένη  το "αίσθημα" μου αρέσει.

Κοσμοσυρροή, βλέπω, μόλις πιάσαμε τη ρομαντζάδα... 
Ψυχολόγοι, could this mean we need a little bit more romance in our lives?


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> Στα κλισέ που θα πρέπει να μεταφράσουμε προτού κλείσει το νήμα:
> 
> _*I need some romance in my life.*_



Μάλλον το αντίστοιχο ελληνικό είναι "Θέλω λίγο πάθος στη ζωή μου".


----------



## crystal (Jan 20, 2010)

Εγώ το λέω το 'φλερτ', βρε παιδιά. Επίσης λέω και 'φλερτάρισμα', δεν ηχεί καθόλου περίεργα στ' αφτιά μου. Μήπως πρέπει να μεταφερθώ κι εγώ σε άλλη εποχή;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2010)

Εσύ δεν είσαι 30something, μη με συγχύζεις μεσημεριάτικα! :)


----------



## crystal (Jan 20, 2010)

Α, δηλαδή τι, θα πάψω να το λέω σε μερικά χρόνια; Είναι απ' τις αλλαγές που επέρχονται με την ωριμότητα;


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2010)

Ναι, όταν ωριμάσεις και πέσεις απ' το δέντρο ανακαλύπτεις ότι μετακομίζεις στη ζώνη του _την πέφτω_, _γουστάρω_ και άλλα τέτοια αργκοτίκ, μην τα λέω τώρα και ρίχνω το επίπεδο


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2010)

crystal said:


> Α, δηλαδή τι, θα πάψω να το λέω σε μερικά χρόνια; Είναι απ' τις αλλαγές που επέρχονται με την ωριμότητα;


 
Και όχι μόνο: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=55654&postcount=10


----------



## Elsa (Jan 20, 2010)

Υποθέτω οτι κανείς δεν κάνει πια _κόρτε_, ε; 
(μάλλον ο τελευταίος κορτάκιας έχει πολλά χρόνια που συνταξιοδοτήθηκε...)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2010)

Νομίζω ήταν μετά την τελευταία _Ρόδα, τσάντα και κοπάνα..._


----------



## Elsa (Jan 20, 2010)

Α, μπα... Πολύ πιο πίσω! Πρέπει να ήταν συνομήλικος του Ζαχαρία από τον «Θησαυρό»


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 20, 2010)

Να συνεισφέρω στον ευρύτερο προβληματισμό αυτό που μόλις πέρασε από τα χέρια μου:

What shοuld he be willing tο dο tο *wοο* yοu? (Should he *pursue* you? Give you expensive gifts?)

@Παλ Αύρα: Μάλλον άγριο κυνηγητό και καταδίωξη θα το λέτε αυτό εσείς οι νέοι σήμερα, ε;
Σε λίγο θα βάλουμε και σφυγμομέτρηση.... :)


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...]
> Σε λίγο θα βάλουμε και σφυγμομέτρηση.... :)


Σσσσς! Μη μιλάς για ηλικίες και σφυγμομέτρηση, γιατί θα μας πάρουνε χαμπάρι και σε λίγο θ' αρχίσουν να μας παίρνουν και την πίεση. ;)
Άσ' τα, Δρ! Ένα φιλαράκι, συνομήλικος, έκανε χτες 4πλό μπαϊπάς...


----------



## Palavra (Jan 20, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> @Παλ Αύρα: Μάλλον άγριο κυνηγητό και καταδίωξη θα το λέτε αυτό εσείς οι νέοι σήμερα, ε;


Εμείς οι νέοι (τι κερνάω; ) δεν το λέμε, το κυνηγητό και καταδίωξη είναι σπορ υπό εξαφάνιση


----------



## SBE (Jan 21, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως λέω φλερτ/ φλερτάρω (ενίοτε και φλιτάρω) και είμαι μάλλον μεγαλύτερη από τη crystal. 
Ίσως δε μετράω όμως λόγω επίδρασης της αγγλικής.


----------



## SBE (Jan 21, 2010)

nickel said:


> Που δεν αναφέρεται στο ρομάντζο που ήταν Ρομάντσο (μα δείτε εξώφυλλα προ τριακονταετίας, να κάνετε καινούργιο συκώτι).



Μα βρε Νίκελ, φωτογραφίες από την εποχή πριν το photoshop πόσο συχνά θα δεις πια; 
Ούτε ανεμιστήρας να ανεμίζει το μαλλί, ούτε τίποτα. Μάλιστα νομίζω ότι ελάχιστες φωτογραφίες είχαν προορισμό το περιοδικό, είναι φωτογραφίες που μοίραζαν οι καλλιτέχνες για διαφήμιση, δηλαδή ευθύνονται και οι ίδιοι για το χάλι (αν και δεν ξέρω αν η Αλεξίου πραγματικά ευθύνεται, απίθανο μου φαίνεται ).


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 21, 2010)

SBE said:


> Εγώ πάντως λέω φλερτ/ φλερτάρω (ενίοτε και φλιτάρω) και είμαι μάλλον μεγαλύτερη από τη crystal.
> Ίσως δε μετράω όμως λόγω επίδρασης της αγγλικής.



Μια χαρά μετράς κι εσύ και η crystal. Όλος ο κόσμος λέει φλέρτ, ακόμα και οι πιτσιρικάδες.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2010)

Χεμ, χεμ, Αμβρόσιε: στο δικό μου περιβάλλον, δεν το λέει κανείς. Εκτός και εάν δεν κατατασσόμαστε σε όλον τον κόσμο. :)


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 21, 2010)

Ε, αφού είναι σπορ υπό εξαφάνιση, ίσως γι' αυτό... ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2010)

Μήπως το πρόβλημα δημιουργείται από το γεγονός ότι ούτε τη λέξη "romance" θα έλεγαν κάποιοι από τους νέους; Αν δηλαδή στα αγγλικά κάποιος νέος λέει I want romance in my life, μια χαρά θα λέει και τις ανάλογες "ξεπερασμένες" λέξεις στα ελληνικά.
Αν είχα να μεταφράσω π.χ. το Sex and the City με τις πρωταγωνίστριές του που είναι όλες άνω των 40, ασυζητητί θα χρησιμοποιούσα τον όρο φλερτ.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2010)

Ναι, μόνο που το φλερτ δεν είναι απόδοση του flirt; Το πρόβλημα, κτγμ, είναι ότι το romance είναι, ουσιαστικά, το_ ρομαντικό ειδύλλιο_, δλδ ο έρωτας που δεν είναι συνώνυμο του έντονου πάθους, σύναψη που από ό,τι ξέρω δεν είναι καθόλου συνηθισμένη στα ελληνικά, ενώ το romance στα αγγλικά είναι.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 21, 2010)

Όχι, εννοούσα το romancing, που σημαίνει φλερτάρω, woo.


----------

